# How much for replacing front bumper



## hbird (Jan 3, 2004)

I got an accident recently and need to replace the front bumper and also left turning light. Is it possible to do it by yourself?
Thanks a lot


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, its possible and there are many parts places on the net that you can order from. The support arms (braces that the bumper attach to need to be where they are supposed to be and not bent to have the bumper fit right.

If they are bent you can heat them and straighten without too much trouble if you have the equipment and know how. If not you might have to have someone do it for you. There is a cross brace that might be bent but you won't know that when you remove bumper.


----------



## MonkeyBizIU1859 (Jun 14, 2004)

Actually, I had a front bumper replaced a little bit ago... If you've been in an accident, what they do is replace the front bumper AND the reinforcement underneath, just in case. With labor, parts, and refinishing, it was around $800. If you need the fenders fixed up to, it'll be another $150 or so. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

Tha's a little pricy man. I bought my car off of a colosion auction got my front bumper for 80CAN dollars. It's just a matter of going around shops and asking for a good price. I find that the internet is only good for ordering aftermarket, stock parts should never really set you back too much.


----------

